# mixing black and white sand



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok right now i have white sand in my tank n it always looks dirty. i dont think i can n i dont want to even try to take out all the sand so i was thinking of mixing some black in with it but the only black sand i can find is bigger grains than the white sand i have. i was wondering if anybody has tried this and would the black always rise up to the top or would it stay at least semi mixed?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you think it looks dirty now why add black?
An even mix would look good and I dne that before but to do that your gunna need to stir it up regardless.

You probably wont get away with it just settling on top, what will you do when you vacuum the sand? Its gunna get mixed up anyways.

I just removed sand from one tank. All you need to do is find decent diameter hose and siphon the sand out.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

nah i want it to be mixed..... like a salt n pepper look. im jus worried that since the white sand is finer than the black sand that they would separate and i will have a layer of black on top and a layer of white underneath


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

You should be cool in that case.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

They will separate to a degree, as the finder grain sand will settle more in between the larger grains, but it won't separate like water and oil do. I have mixed some black sand with white sand before, looked like **** IMO.


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a few tanks that have pea gravel and pool filter sand mix. After a gravel vac/ water change the sand is mostly on top and through the week the pebbles work their way up. I like the look maybe you would too.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

does anyone have a pic of a tank with mixed sand. *** seen them before but i cant seem to find any right now


----------



## shambleskid (Jan 13, 2010)

not tooo sure, good question though!


----------



## ToffeeFan (Jan 17, 2010)

my community tank has a mix of black and white sand.. I think it looks great.. Unfortunetly i cant find the usb cable for my camera so no pics


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

This is when I changed to sand:








The black was on top at first... here are some little diggers!








and here it is this morning all mixed up:


----------

